# Lets see all those girly pink bows!



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is my Wifes Hoyt Vicxen. She has a Viper Micro Tune sight,12 in B Stinger Stab with a 8 oz weight,QAD drop away,custom strings by Hinky and a sling made by me..GREAT SHOOTING BOW....I have shot it alot myself..its fun to shoot..LOL


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a fellow Athens Shooters GF's Afflixtion. I hope they dont mind me posting.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's my first bow... loved the looks of this one


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is my honey's bow. It is a PSE Chaos. She is waiting on her new pink and black sling from CNC slings and she wants to add some bedazzle beads to it here and there. Sue a is all about the "BLING"...LOL
Don.


----------



## bullsgrl23 (May 12, 2011)

I have the 2011 diamond razor edge. I got it a month ago and dont have it decked out yet but I am putting a pink strings and cables, pink camo stabilizer and quiver and my husband is painting my sights pink. When its all done it will be awsome but I love my razor edge and the pink blaze on the 2011 is much better then the pink nucular ice color the previous years had.


----------

